#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Китайский >  > > >  >  >  Работа над ошибками в переводах Еше Нинбо

## Еше Нинбо

Уважаемые коллеги, в особенности Цхультрим Траши и Юй Кан, буду счастлив, если вы мне укажете на мои ошибки в моих переводах, если они есть, для дальнейшего совершенствования.

С уважением,

----------

Шуньяананда (22.02.2018)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Указание на ошибку, связанную с утратой в переводе первого из упоминаний наименования женской части монастыря (пишу об этом уже как минимум в третий раз) было Вам дано изначально. И это так и есть: Вы упустили (при том, что называете свои переводы пословными или дословными) _всего одно слово_, отчего исказился (затуманившись : ) весь смысл гунъаня. Чего там ещё обсуждать, если нужно просто исправить?



*Оригинал на китайском:*
佛源老和尚公案 | 雷厉风行

小西天建成后，云门寺有僧往小西天跑，小西天当家与师约法：云门寺男众不能去小西天，小西天女众不能去云门寺。师到男众斋堂曰：“我告诉你们，你们敢去小西天，就打断你们的腿

Коан о досточтимом Фоюане:

*Перевод на русский Еше Нинбо:*

Быстро и решительно

Когда построили женское отделение монастыря Юньмэнь, монахи стали бегать туда, и тогда Досточтимый Фоюань и настоятельница Сяоситхень (дословно "Маленький западный рай") установили правило, согласно которому монахи не должны посещать Сяоситхень, а монахини не должны посещать монастырь Юньмэнь (мужскую часть монастырского комплекса). 
Мастер Фоюань дал проповедь в вегетарианской трапезной мужского монастыря. Он сказал: «Если кто-либо из вас окажется в Сяоситхень, тому сломаю ноги!».

Коан от мастера Фоюаня. *Перевод Цхультрим Таши*:

 «Суров как гром, стремителен как ветер»

Когда построили женское отделение монастыря Юньмэнь, его назвали Сяоситянь — «маленькая чистая земля», и некоторые монахи стали бегать туда. Мастер Фоюань договорился с настоятельницей запретить монахам находиться в Сяоситяне, а монахиням — в Юньмэне. Потом в трапезной он пригрозил монахам: «Я вам вот что скажу, кто ещё хоть раз осмелится пойти в Сяоситянь, ноги ему переломаю!
*
Юй Кан пишет:* 
- Видим: в первом переводе выпало начальное, очень важное для содержания истории, упоминание названия женской части монастыря, отчего завершающая эту историю фраза наставника, суровая и внятная для всех (включая посторонних, т.е. читателей), приобретает загадочный смысл, начиная реально походить на головоломный гунъань, как бы рассчитанный на достижение просветления кем-то из слушателей : ). Хотя по сути это было лишь строгим наставлением монахам нарушителям обета...

*Уважаемый Юй Кан*,* у меня название женской части монастыря в скобках, ничего не выпало, как вы утверждаете. При этом перевод названия женского отделения монастыря Сяоситянь, которое даёт Цхультрим Таши не совсем точное. 
小西天 Маленький западный рай, маленькое западное небо. Мой перевод точнее. Он перевёл как Маленькая чистая земля. Здесь нет ни слова чистый, ни слова земля. У Цхультрим Таши название женского монастыря неточное.*
Также там не говорится, что кто-то давал название монастырю. Просто упоминается его название.

P.S.
Я здесь только сейчас заметил неточность, которую допустили и я и Цхультрим Таши, и которую не заметил Юй Кан. Цхультрим Таши переводил вслед за мной и поэтому допустил ту же неточность.
男众 - это не только монахи, но и генины, упасаки. А 女众 - это не только монахини, но и генинмы, упасики. 
Вот такая неточность.
То есть Мастер Фоюань имел в виду не только монахов, и монахинь, но и упасак и упасик, постоянно живущих в монастыре.
*Спасибо за критику. Если бы вы меня не критиковали, я бы эту неточность по поводу упасак и упасик не заметил.*
Досточтимый Фоюань обращался не только к монахам и монахиням, он обращался ко всем присутствующим там буддистам!

----------


## Юй Кан

> 小西天建成后


Буквально в обсуждаемом начальном предложении (小西天建成后) сказано: "Когда построили Сяоситхань". В силу чего дальше уже у читателя не возникает вопросов, связанных с тем, что оно конкретно такое и за что именно настоятель сулит поломать ноги монахам и вообще всем "ходокам"... : )
Если же о том же Сяоситхань говорится лишь где-то дальше, без пояснения, что оно -- женская часть того же монастыря, возникают те самые вопросы, какие задавали себе читатели в начальном обсуждении.

А что касается раскрываемого букв. перевода сего наименования как "небо", "рай" или "чистая земля" -- это, по мне, некритично, ибо суть -- синонимы, не вводящие никого в заблуждение.




> P.S.
> Я здесь только сейчас заметил неточность, которую допустили и я и Цхультрим Таши, и которую не заметил Юй Кан. Цхультрим Таши переводил вслед за мной и поэтому допустил ту же неточность.
> 男众 - это не только монахи, но и генины, упасаки. А 女众 - это не только монахини, но и генинмы, упасики. 
> Вот такая неточность.
> То есть Мастер Фоюань имел в виду не только монахов, и монахинь, но и упасак и упасик, постоянно живущих в монастыре.


А если не прибегать к иноязычным терминам, почему бы не написать по-русски:  "мирян"... Но не настаиваю, во избежании очередной псевдополемической буксовки на месте.
Но вообще: видите, сколько нюансов потеряно? Исправлять и переисправлять! %)

На чём и заканчиваю, ибо смысла продолжать -- ещё и в силу названных ранее причин -- не вижу.

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> А что касается раскрываемого букв. перевода сего наименования как "небо", "рай" или "чистая земля" -- это, по мне, некритично, ибо суть -- синонимы, не вводящие никого в заблуждение.
> 
> Но вообще: видите, сколько нюансов потеряно? Исправлять и переисправлять! %)
> 
> А если не прибегать к иноязычным терминам, почему бы не написать по-русски: "мирян"... Но не настаиваю, во избежании очередной псевдополемической буксовки на месте.
> .


四众弟子 - 男众二众,女众二众. Четырёхчастная буддийская община: монахи, упасаки, монахини и упасики.

Вот я и говорю, что синонимы.
Но в целом, я думаю было полезно, если отбросить эмоции. Давайте будем дружить, общаться и обмениваться мнениями. Можете прямо говорить где ошибки и неточности, но хотелось бы чтобы это делалось в доброжелательной манере. Часто бывает, что в принципе перевод одинаковый, но излагается разными словами.
 Пусть будут все счастливы! С наступающим праздником защитника отечества!

----------


## Йен

:Smilie: 




> буду счастлив, если вы мне укаж*и*те на мои ошибки

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> 


 :Smilie: 

Просьба.

https://www.google.ru/search?newwind...RIYff8OmW38%3D

----------


## Йен

> Просьба.
> 
> https://www.google.ru/search?newwind...RIYff8OmW38%3D


У вас глагол в будущем времени, а не в повелительном наклонении, потому и "укажете".  :Smilie:

----------

Алексей Л (25.02.2018)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> У вас глагол в будущем времени, а не в повелительном наклонении, потому и "укажете".


"Марья Ивановна, укажИте, если есть ошибки в диктанте" (просьба, приказ и т. д.)
но
"Вы укАжете на карте столицы мира" - в будущем времени (к примеру, задание на дом)
https://touch.otvet.mail.ru/answer/1821263421
 :Smilie:

----------


## Йен

> "Марья Ивановна, укажИте, если есть ошибки в диктанте" (просьба, приказ и т. д.)
> но
> "Вы укАжете на карте столицы мира" - в будущем времени (к примеру, задание на дом)
> https://touch.otvet.mail.ru/answer/1821263421


Да, если бы у вас был глагол в повелительном наклонении, то "укажите". Например, "Ребята, укажите мне на ошибки..."

А в данном случае: "если вы мне укажЕте..."

----------

Еше Нинбо (24.02.2018)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Если вы думаете, что после того, как вы удалили чужие сообщения через несколько дней после окончания обсуждения, надеясь на то, что никто не заметит, с вами очень приятно общаться и указывать на ошибки, то вы ошибаетесь, совсем не приятно.

Кроме того, после того, как я вам указал, что «вегетарианская столовая (мужская)» звучит скорее как цитата из протокола для администрации г. Читы, чем из книги о буддизме, вы в следующем же переводе завернули «вегетарианский храм-трапезная», очевидно, что ваш богатый опыт работы переводчиком мешает вам прислушиваться к замечаниям.

Ваш перевод, естественно, более «точный» (и с западным раем тоже), или лучше сказать, более дословный. Это строго говоря, не перевод, а подстрочник. В то время как целью литературного перевода является не дословность, а точная передача денотаций и коннотаций исходного текста на целевом языке. Другими словами, перевод должен вызывать у носителя целевого языка в точности то же ощущение, что и оригинал у носителя исходного языка. В частности, при переводе с китайского как никогда часто требуется генерализация и обобщение. Вообще странно, что я это знаю, хотя не получал профессиональное переводческое образование и опыт переводов у меня всего лет 7, а вы — без пяти минут преподаватель теории и практики перевода, этого не знаете.

Есть книга «Фэн Цзицай. Чудаки. Книга для чтения на китайском языке с переводом» с предисловием переводчика — Н.С. Спешнева. Настоятельно рекомендую найти и прочитать это предисловие — там есть много важных замечаний по литературному переводу с китайского.

«Высшей целью» перевода ведь является не произвести версию текста на другом языке, а позволить носителям этого языка понять автора текста. Так как наша культура в значительной мере отличается от китайской, и тем более от архаичной культуры китайского чань-буддизма, перевод должен многое пояснять, он крайне редко может позволить себе быть дословным.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (23.02.2018)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Если вы думаете, что после того, как вы удалили чужие сообщения через несколько дней после окончания обсуждения, надеясь на то, что никто не заметит, с вами очень приятно общаться и указывать на ошибки, то вы ошибаетесь, совсем не приятно.
> 
> Кроме того, после того, как я вам указал, что «вегетарианская столовая (мужская)» звучит скорее как цитата из протокола для администрации г. Читы, чем из книги о буддизме, вы в следующем же переводе завернули «вегетарианский храм-трапезная», очевидно, что ваш богатый опыт работы переводчиком мешает вам прислушиваться к замечаниям.
> 
> Ваш перевод, естественно, более «точный» (и с западным раем тоже), или лучше сказать, более дословный. Это строго говоря, не перевод, а подстрочник. В то время как целью литературного перевода является не дословность, а точная передача денотаций и коннотаций исходного текста на целевом языке. Другими словами, перевод должен вызывать у носителя целевого языка в точности то же ощущение, что и оригинал у носителя исходного языка. В частности, при переводе с китайского как никогда часто требуется генерализация и обобщение. Вообще странно, что я это знаю, хотя не получал профессиональное переводческое образование и опыт переводов у меня всего лет 7, а вы — без пяти минут преподаватель теории и практики перевода, этого не знаете.
> 
> Есть книга «Фэн Цзицай. Чудаки. Книга для чтения на китайском языке с переводом» с предисловием переводчика — Н.С. Спешнева. Настоятельно рекомендую найти и прочитать это предисловие — там есть много важных замечаний по литературному переводу с китайского.
> 
> «Высшей целью» перевода ведь является не произвести версию текста на другом языке, а позволить носителям этого языка понять автора текста. Так как наша культура в значительной мере отличается от китайской, и тем более от архаичной культуры китайского чань-буддизма, перевод должен многое пояснять, он крайне редко может позволить себе быть дословным.


Предпосылкой любого перевода, особенно по буддизму, является вера и уважение к автору. Я удалил Ваши посты, потому что Вы не обладали этой предпосылкой.
Если вы раскаялись в своём поведении и готовы выразить искреннее уважение автору коанов, то мы можем продолжить работать вместе над переводом.

По ошибкам в переводе давайте будем разговаривать более конкретно. Где допущены и какие ошибки? Авторский стиль у переводчиков может быть разным.Возможно Вы об этом не знаете. Я не согласен, что мой перевод - это простой подстрочник. У нас с Вами разный стиль.
Давайте по ошибкам более конкретно, на примерах, заранее спасибо.

Можно вначале будет обсудить перевод слова 斋堂. Найти более удачный эквивалент. Это не просто трапезная, это храм, при этом там не разрешается есть мясо. Там проводится торжественный ритуал принятия пищи. Просто трапезная -не соответствует содержанию. Можно оставить без перевода и дать объяснения в скобках. Например, чжайтан (храм, вегетарианская трапезная, в которой проводится торжественный ритуал принятия пищи до полудня)

Возможно у Вас кармическая связь с Учителем, раз Вы так яростно со мной спорите?
Очень интересно)))
Собственно, я не преследую цель продвинуть свои убогие переводы кому-либо. У меня другая цель. Я люблю своего Учителя и хочу поделиться его достоянием.

В тибетских переводах вначале всегда пишут:
Намо гурубэ!
Лама чэнно!

А затем уже идёт перевод.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Но в целом, я думаю было полезно, если отбросить эмоции. Давайте будем дружить, общаться и обмениваться мнениями. Можете прямо говорить где ошибки и неточности, но хотелось бы чтобы это делалось в доброжелательной манере. Часто бывает, что в принципе перевод одинаковый, но излагается разными словами.
>  Пусть будут все счастливы! С наступающим праздником защитника отечества!


Про эмоции -- это хорошо, в смысле -- знаково... Как только мну начинают попрекать эмоциями, сразу знам: собеседник -- вполне мирный, хотя может, чуть что, и скандал устроить с предложением кулачного поединка в самой что ни есть доброжелательной манере. : ))

Да, а песенка ниже -- это как бы наш задорный российский симметричный ответ на предложение дружить (а то вдруг я удумаю воевать, правда? ужс... : ) и поздравление с гендерным праздником! : )
Слова у этой молитвы, к слову, правильные: нравятся...

----------


## Юй Кан

> Цхультрим Таши


Опять неправильно... %)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Опять неправильно... %)


На тибетском р для русского уха не слышится)))

----------


## Юй Кан

> На тибетском р для русского уха не слышится)))


Ну да, а в китайском, как мне сказывали аутентичные китайцы, вообще нет никакого "р".
Короче, зачем прикидываетесь, на этот раз ещё и дислектиком, хотя сулили испытывать счастье от вылавливания у Вас ошибок? : ) 
(Достославного ВН ака Гвоздя Вы всё равно в дислектике не превзойдёте, так что -- низачот ещё и по прикидыванию! %)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Предпосылкой любого перевода, особенно по буддизму, является вера и уважение к автору. Я удалил Ваши посты, потому что Вы не обладали этой предпосылкой.
> Если вы раскаялись в своём поведении и готовы выразить искреннее уважение автору коанов, то мы можем продолжить работать вместе над переводом.


К сожалению, я не знаю автора этих «коанов», но ваш выбор этих текстов для перевода и ваш ужасный перевод — это ещё большее неуважение непосредственно к мастеру Фоюаню. Если в моих рассуждениях где-то промелькнуло, будто я сомневаюсь в реализации мастера Фоюаня, искренне раскаиваюсь и прошу прощения. Поскольку мастер Фоюань — ученик мастера Сюй Юня, вероятно, он был очень хорошим мастером. Мои сомнения вызваны не неуважением, а лишь впечатлением от этих плох переводов этих плохих коанов. У меня кармическая связь не с мастером Фоюанем, а с русским языком. Я сам этому не очень рад, но мне неприятно, когда с ним такое делают. Ну и ещё за Дхарму обидно, и так эпоха отстоя, большинство людей думают, что буддисты — это какие-то придурки, а если они увидят, что буддизм — это когда заурядные истории про настоятеля монастыря подаются как великая мудрость в виде пародии на древних чаньских мастеров, уважения к Дхарме не прибавится. Продолжать делать за вас вашу работу я не собираюсь, я считаю, что и так дал вам очень много полезных советов и рекомендаций, а уж прислушаетесь ли вы — это ваше дело.

----------

Alex (24.02.2018)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> К сожалению, я не знаю автора этих «коанов», но ваш выбор этих текстов для перевода и ваш ужасный перевод — это ещё большее неуважение непосредственно к мастеру Фоюаню. Если в моих рассуждениях где-то промелькнуло, будто я сомневаюсь в реализации мастера Фоюаня, искренне раскаиваюсь и прошу прощения. Поскольку мастер Фоюань — ученик мастера Сюй Юня, вероятно, он был очень хорошим мастером. Мои сомнения вызваны не неуважением, а лишь впечатлением от этих плох переводов этих плохих коанов. У меня кармическая связь не с мастером Фоюанем, а с русским языком. Я сам этому не очень рад, но мне неприятно, когда с ним такое делают. Ну и ещё за Дхарму обидно, и так эпоха отстоя, большинство людей думают, что буддисты — это какие-то придурки, а если они увидят, что буддизм — это когда заурядные истории про настоятеля монастыря подаются как великая мудрость в виде пародии на древних чаньских мастеров, уважения к Дхарме не прибавится. Продолжать делать за вас вашу работу я не собираюсь, я считаю, что и так дал вам очень много полезных советов и рекомендаций, а уж прислушаетесь ли вы — это ваше дело.



老翁卖瓜，自卖自夸。
Здесь мне вспомнилась китайская пословица, присказка: «Старик продавал тыквы, сам продавал и сам их нахваливал».
Пока что ни одной ошибки в моих переводах на конкретных примерах Вы не указали.
Наверное, Вы недавно только начали заниматься школой Чань, Дзен, судя по тому, что у вас написано в традиции  — Ньингма. Говорят, что недавно обращенный католик еще больше католик, чем сам Папа Римский.

Когда Вы пишите в кавычках «коаны», Вы оскорбляете коллектив близких учеников, духовных сынов Мастера Фоюаня, которые работают над наследием Учителя и бросаете тень на самого Мастера Фоюаня.
Вы даже в этой традиции не состоите, судя по надписи в вашей традиции — Ньингма. Когда входите в гости в ворота чужой вам школы, снимайте свои грязные ботинки у входа.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Пока что ни одной ошибки в моих переводах на конкретных примерах Вы не указали.


Если вы закрыли глаза и отказываетесь смотреть, это не означает, что окружающий мир исчез. Вообще-то я уже два текста ваших подробно разобрал. Если вы ждёте, что я буду остальные переводы разбирать и указывать ошибки, я уже сказал, что не буду, тем более что вы игнорируете мои замечания и удаляете сообщения.

Вот указания на конкретные ошибки:
https://board.buddhist.ru/showthread...l=1#post804150
https://board.buddhist.ru/showthread...l=1#post804196 (Что правильно «гунъань», а не «коан»)
https://board.buddhist.ru/showthread...l=1#post804514 ошибки второго коана («рождения и смерти самсары», самсара безначальна, у неё не может быть рождения!)




> Наверное, Вы недавно только начали заниматься школой Чань, Дзен


Я не занимаюсь школой Чань, я занимаюсь переводами.




> Когда Вы пишите в кавычках «коаны», Вы оскорбляете коллектив близких учеников, духовных сынов Мастера Фоюаня, которые работают над наследием Учителя и бросаете тень на самого Мастера Фоюаня.


Я пишу в кавычках «коаны», потому что это не коаны. Было бы написано «гунъани», писал бы без кавычек. Называние вещей своими именами оскорблением не является.

Отмечу, что я повторяю то, о чём уже было сказано неоднократно, что показывает ваше совершенное неумение слушать, что вам говорят. Заладили — мои переводы правильные, книга хорошая, я в домике.




> Вы даже в этой традиции не состоите, судя по надписи в вашей традиции — Ньингма. Когда входите в гости в ворота чужой вам школы, снимайте свои грязные ботинки у входа.


Я ничего не имею против вашей традиции. Хорошая традиция. Но ваши плохие переводы плохих текстов наносят вред репутации вашей традиции среди русскоязычных читателей, и буддизма в целом. Вы хотите как лучше, а получится как всегда. И я понимаю, что вы может быть не в состоянии переубедить ваше китайское начальство, что нужно переводить какие-нибудь другие, более интересные книги, например, подлинную биографию мастера Фоюаня без всяких закосов под древность (хотя помню, даже в фильме «Сто лет мастера Сюйюня» не обошлось без пары шуток на тему классических чаньских анекдотов, но там это не умаляет общей крутости главного героя и не превращает весь фильм в комедию абсурда), так как китайцы ничего не знают про кросс-культурную коммуникацию. Поэтому ладно, пусть будут переводы ваших гунъаней без кавычек. Но хотя бы делайте свою работу хорошо. Если вы действительно живёте в Китае и уже забываете русскую речь, больше читайте красивой русской литературы, обращайте внимание какие выражения используют писатели. Бунина перечитайте, у меня даже знакомые китайцы его читают, правда, в переводе. Пушкина.

И на будущее, простой пример (можете распечатать и повесить на стенку):
北京是中国的首都。
Хороший перевод: Пекин — столица Китая.
Плохой, хотя и очень точный перевод: Пыйдзин — шоуду-столица Срединного Государства (Китая).

----------


## Алексей Л

> "Марья Ивановна, укажИте, если есть ошибки в диктанте" (просьба, приказ и т. д.)
> но
> "Вы укАжете на карте столицы мира" - в будущем времени (к примеру, задание на дом)
> https://touch.otvet.mail.ru/answer/1821263421


Не, вы точно "нерусский"  :Smilie: ))

----------


## Владислав Бро

> https://board.buddhist.ru/showthread...l=1#post804196 (Что правильно «гунъань», а не «коан»)


Нет никакого "правильно", цепляетесь за ерунду. Коан наиболее известен, и даже ведущие специалисты именно по чань именно так часто называют гунъани: "основные тексты Чань представлены короткими афористичными диа логами, которые принято называть японским термином «коан» или китайским «гунъань» ... Коаны стали представлять китайских чаньских мастеров обычно людьми «нрава лихого» и порой крайне невыдержанного. В коанах им присуще ставить человека в тупик своими высказываниями, но не растолковывать им суть Чань" (Маслов А.А. Классические тексты дзэн)




> https://board.buddhist.ru/showthread...l=1#post804514 ошибки второго коана («рождения и смерти самсары», самсара безначальна, у неё не может быть рождения!)


Вы цитируете в сообщении по ссылке "Учитель имел в виду прополку сорняков на земле рождения и смерти" без самсары. Океан рождения и смерти - это известное дзэнское выражение: "Как же вы тогда сможете спастись из океана рождений и смертей?"http://zenspb.livejournal.com/6658.html, "Все существа содержат в себе семена Просветления, но мы все еще погружены в океан рождения и смерти" (Тит Нат Хан. Древний путь. Белые облака). Тут вместо океана земля, по сути же ничего не меняется, и в контексте прополки такая замена вполне уместна. Если не знакомы вы с дзэном, не надо спешить с такими советами, пожалуйста.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Коаны стали представлять китайских чаньских мастеров обычно людьми «нрава лихого» и порой крайне невыдержанного. В коанах им присуще ставить человека в тупик своими высказываниями, но не растолковывать им суть Чань" (Маслов А.А. Классические тексты дзэн)


Вот именно — ставить в тупик. Вышеприведённые тексты в тупик не ставят, а просто пересказывают известные буддийские истории. К монахиням ходить не надо, получишь по чайнику. Пропалывая землю, пропалываешь омрачения. И так далее.




> Океан рождения и смерти - это известное дзэнское выражение


Можно «шэнсы» перевести как «[океан] рождения и смерти». Можно как «самсара». Нельзя как «[океан] рождения и смерти самсары».

----------


## Владислав Бро

> Вот именно — ставить в тупик. Вышеприведённые тексты в тупик не ставят, а просто пересказывают известные буддийские истории.


Есть много коанов, которые, по мнению стороннего наблюдателя, в тупик не ставят и очень очевидны. Например:
"Роза цветёт, потому что цветёт,
Она не спрашивает ПОЧЕМУ.
И не старается она
Привлечь мой взгляд." (Сунг Сан. Целый мир - один цветок. 365 коанов для повседневной жизни)

Тем не менее они являются коанами по той причине, что их посчитали коанами какие-то мастера дзэн. В коане про розу Сунг Сан ставит вопросы для западных учеников "Почему цветёт роза? Как роза привлекает ваш взгляд?". Восточные ученики могут обходиться и без вопросов.
Обучать, оценивать и комментировать коаны в дзэнской традиции имеют право только учителя. Вы учителем не являетесь, но почему-то берёте на себя его функции.




> Нельзя как «[океан] рождения и смерти самсары».


Иногда пишут "рождения и смерти (самсары)", но вполне можно писать и без скобочек. С Торчиновым ещё поспорьте или специалистами МГУ:
"В буддизме понятие «нерождённое» (яп. фу се), употребляющееся обычно в паре «нерождённое-неумирающее», противопоставляется рождениям и смертям сансары, безначальному и бесконечному процессу порождения и исчезновения (разрушения), которому человек подвержен из-за своих иллюзий" (Нерождённый. Жизнь и учение мастера дзэн Банкэя. Научный редактор: Торчинов Е.А.)
"Неверное понимание сикан-тадза вновь обращает свободное протекание Бытия-времени в рождение-и-смерть сансары" (Дмитриев С.В. Онтологические и психопрактические модели в дальневосточной Махаяне и тибетской Ваджраяне. Диссертация. МГУ, 2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

Не надеюсь, что удастся как-то прекратить своими раскладками принципиально-нещадную "битву за слова". Сам обычно такого избегаю, а тут уже просто надоело читать, потому ниже -- чисто попытка внести некоторую ясность... : ) 

1. _Гунъань_, как и _коан_ -- наряду с резким окриком, оскорблением, ударами палкой/посохом, любым жёстким физическим воздействием... -- т.н. _искусное средство_ (санскр. _упая-каушалья_),

2. Задача гунъаней (как и чистопородных коанов : ) -- вывести ум субъекта за пределы рассудочного мышления для достижения им внерассудочного восприятия. Таково строгое значение слова _гунъань (коан)_ в традиции чань Линьцзи (дзэн Риндзай). Не зря многие традиционные гунъани/коаны, содержащие парадоксальные вопросы/суждения, завершаются фразами типа: "И тут ученик достиг просветления".

3. Спорить о синонимичности слов _гунъань_ и _коан_ -- нелепо, т.к. второе -- яп. калька кит. первого (по аналогии с _чань_ -> _дзэн_ или _дхьяна_ --> _чань-на_, выродившееся в краткое _чань_).

4. Но при этом не зря термин гунъань/коан -- многозначен. Потому он даёт возможность подобрать _точный перевод на русский_ сообразно контексту того или иного собрания гуанъаней/коанов.

5. Да, _гунъань_ -- понятие намного менее распространённое, чем затёртый уже, как ни крути : ), его яп. аналог _коан_, общепринято соответствующий п. 2.

6. Переводя подборку обсуждаемых изречений Фоюаня, сам назвал бы их наставлениями мастера Фоюаня.

При этом, просто на всякий случай, хотелось бы уточнить: есть ли в этой изрядной по объёму подборке изречений хотя бы одно, завершающееся фразой "И тут монах/ученик обрёл просветление" или чем-то в этом роде? 
Как понимаю, нечто подобное и ожидал увидеть от Еше Нинбо Цхултрим Тращи...

----------

Балдинг (26.02.2018), Цхултрим Тращи (26.02.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Есть много коанов, которые, по мнению стороннего наблюдателя, в тупик не ставят и очень очевидны. Например:
> "Роза цветёт, потому что цветёт,
> Она не спрашивает ПОЧЕМУ.
> И не старается она
> Привлечь мой взгляд." (Сунг Сан. Целый мир - один цветок. 365 коанов для повседневной жизни)


Вообще, на мой взгляд, это -- очень неплохая поэзия, восходящая аж к Шекспиру:

*Что значит имя? Роза пахнет розой, 
Хоть розой назови ее, хоть нет.*+
-- Учитель, обладает ли пёс природой Будды?
-- Да.
-- А я?
-- А ты -- нет!
-- Но почему?!
-- Да потому что ты *спрашиваешь*!
Но это, строго говоря, не коан, а наставление, подводящее к пониманию (нужно объяснять -- чего?), но не выводящее за пределы...
Чуть другой формат, в общем.




> Обучать, оценивать и комментировать коаны в дзэнской традиции имеют право только учителя. Вы учителем не являетесь, но почему-то берёте на себя его функции.


Если шибко не гнуть пальцы : ), то в пределах каждой будд. традиции каждый простой невежественный человек имеет ясное абстрактное право на личное мнение, даже если оно не совпадает с чьим-то авторитетным. : )
В свете этого... даже неудобно как-то напоминать традиционное "Встретишь Будду -- убей Будду, встретишь патриарха -- убей патриарха
встретишь святого -- убей святого..."
Так что, чуть перефразируя отечественное крылатое -- "Не делайте из чань/дзэн и/или наставников-патриархов -- культа". : )
Да и нет же здесь, насколько у мну хватает ума : ), врагов или противников чань/дзэн...

----------

Балдинг (26.02.2018), Цхултрим Тращи (26.02.2018)

----------


## Владислав Бро

Юй Кан, любой человек имеет право на личное мнение. Однако если этот человек ранее не практиковал коаны под присмотром учителя, то с вероятностью 99,99 % его мнение насчёт коанов будет ошибочным, убивает он будд с патриархами или нет. Есть разные уровни коанов. Понимание одного коана открывает доступ к следующим, более сложным - так это часто работает. Всё это теоретизирование, что вот это приводит к пониманию, а вот это выводит за пределы - просто ошибочные размышления людей вне традиции. Коан изначально означает именно совпадение понимания ученика и учителя: "Слово «коан» значит общественный случай или общественный документ. Много лет назад в Китае, когда снимались копии документов, то на копию ставился чоп или штамп так, что половина штампа оставалась на настоящем документе, а половина на копии. Для того, чтобы удостовериться, что копия настоящая, две половинки печати складывались вместе. В традиции Дзэн коан используется точно так же: понимание учеником вопроса — это одна половинка, совпадающая с пониманием учителя, которое является второй половинкой. Когда ученик и учитель разделяют одно и то же понимание — это называется «трансмиссия от ума к уму»" http://kwanumzen.spb.ru/texts/various/225.html

----------


## Крымский

> ... это называется «трансмиссия от ума к уму»"


Вон оно чего, Михалыч, "трансмиссия" это теперь называется, а не "опять двойка"!  :Smilie:

----------


## Юй Кан

> Юй Кан, любой человек имеет право на личное мнение. Однако если этот человек ранее не практиковал коаны под присмотром учителя, то с вероятностью 99,99 % его мнение насчёт коанов будет ошибочным, убивает он будд с патриархами или нет. Есть разные уровни коанов. Понимание одного коана открывает доступ к следующим, более сложным - так это часто работает. Всё это теоретизирование, что вот это приводит к пониманию, а вот это выводит за пределы - просто ошибочные размышления людей вне традиции. Коан изначально означает именно совпадение понимания ученика и учителя: "Слово «коан» значит общественный случай или общественный документ. Много лет назад в Китае, когда снимались копии документов, то на копию ставился чоп или штамп так, что половина штампа оставалась на настоящем документе, а половина на копии. Для того, чтобы удостовериться, что копия настоящая, две половинки печати складывались вместе. В традиции Дзэн коан используется точно так же: понимание учеником вопроса — это одна половинка, совпадающая с пониманием учителя, которое является второй половинкой. Когда ученик и учитель разделяют одно и то же понимание — это называется «трансмиссия от ума к уму»" http://kwanumzen.spb.ru/texts/various/225.html


Так вот, опять -- в порядке наличного субъективного мнения, основанного на некотором жизненном опыте, основанном на близком знакомстве не только с множественными гунъанями/коанами, но и, в частности, с чаньскими текстами.

1. Вы сами указали, что коаны бывают разного уровня. Откуда следует, что простейшие из них к просветлению, как правило, не приводят. Тем более -- если речь идёт не о монахах, оставивших мирские привязки, а -- о праздно практикующих дзэн удалённо, не отрываясь шибко от мира. Отсюда следует, что есть наставления лишь подводящие к пониманию неких необходимых понятий, но не приводящие к просветлению.

2. Что касается коана как "изначально означающего совпадение понимания ученика и учителя", это -- современная трактовка понятия "коан". Из неё вполне следует то, что в ряде известных монастырей (об этом рассказывается минимум в одной книге вполне авторитетного наставника, экс-настоятеля яп. монастыря, но знаю о том же и из давнего сетевого общения с одним мирянином, практикующим в яп. монастыре), следующих Риндзай дзэну, ученики заучивают на память целые сборники коанов с готовыми ответами на них,  т.е. -- с теми самыми "пониманиями". (Чем не система тестов ЕГЭ? : )

3. В древности ответ на коан мог полностью и даже буквально совпадать с ответом ученика. Но это не являлось свидетельством решения коана учеником: иногда тот мог просто его где-то узнать (в одном из сборников) или -- угадать, хорошо изучив наставника. Критерием же решения коана являлось изменение ума ученика, что наставник должен был прозреть или ясно увидеть. (Об этом, к примеру, есть в одном из известных гунъаней.) В противном случае система тестирования ученика "вслепую" оказывается крайне недостоверной и практически непроверяемой. И в итоге сами наставники оказывались несоответствующими своему статусу.

4. И -- конкретнее о критериях. В Палийском каноне есть минимум одна сутта, методично излагающая требования (признаки поведения), коим должен соответствовать правильно пробуждённый: Татхагата. Но в дзэнских текстах и/или исследованиях ничего подобного нет. Стало быть, нет критериев -- т.н. мастером может стать кто угодно, примеры чего в последнее время встречались не раз.

5. Наконец, наставники школы Кван Ум, судя по записям ретритов и/или общения с учениками, оставляют впечатление очень квалифицированных... разговорщиков, искусно и, бывает, весело уклоняющихся от прямых ответов на непростые, случается, вопросы. К сожалению, исключений из этого мне встретить не доводилось...

Если у кого-то есть что поправить в этих моих печальных (для меня самого) умопостроениях или дополнить их -- готов выслушать.

----------

Балдинг (28.02.2018)

----------


## Владислав Бро

> Отсюда следует, что есть наставления лишь подводящие к пониманию неких необходимых понятий, но не приводящие к просветлению.


Отсюда следует, что вы не дзэнский учитель и даже не дзэн-буддолог, чтобы переназывать коаны наставлениями, исходя из своих ошибочных представлений. У вас может быть своё локальное мнение, что коаны - это то, что после решения приводит к просветлению, но специалисты вашего мнения не разделяют.




> в ряде известных монастырей (об этом рассказывается минимум в одной книге вполне авторитетного наставника, экс-настоятеля яп. монастыря, но знаю о том же и из давнего сетевого общения с одним мирянином, практикующим в яп. монастыре), следующих Риндзай дзэну, ученики заучивают на память целые сборники коанов с готовыми ответами на них,  т.е. -- с теми самыми "пониманиями". (Чем не система тестов ЕГЭ? : )


Плохие ученики может и заучивают и идут к каким-то сомнительным учителям. Следует признать, такие встречались раньше, встречаются и сейчас. У нормальных учеников и нормальных учителей никакого ЕГЭ не получится:
"Существовала хорошо разработанная и кодифицированная система контрольных вопросов. Например, тому, кто претендовал на разрешение коана о том, как звучит хлопок одной ладонью, мастер мог сказать: «Ну, хорошо, а что такое хлопок одной ладонью спереди или сзади?» Тот, кто понял, тот ответит, кто претендовал, тот задумается и будет изгнан подумать еще. 
Таких вопросов к одному коану могло быть от двадцати до ста. И когда ученик решал коан, он получал следующий, и он должен был написать стихотворение, суммирующее его понимание сути этого коана. Такая жесткая кодификация и институализация системы коанов (о которой как-то не задумываются те, кто изучают Дзэн по переводам Судзуки) нарушила изначальный контркультурный инсайтовый шокотерапевтический их характер." Штейнер Е.С. Сатори, природа Будды, дхарма: как это соотносится с сознанием и что делает с последним дзэнская практика https://culture.wikireading.ru/60903
И Штейнер в отличие от вас в японском Риндзай-монастыре несколько месяцев находился.




> Стало быть, нет критериев -- т.н. мастером может стать кто угодно, примеры чего в последнее время встречались не раз.


Вот как только станете дзэн-мастером Кван Ум, отвечающим "прямо", так сразу вам и поверю. Но обычно желающих проверять свои сомнительные теории почему-то не находится.

----------

Монферран (27.02.2018)

----------


## Монферран

Эти двое джентльменов простосердечно полагают, что чем больше интерпретаций о дзен они сочинят и аккуратно рассортируют по пунктам, тем убедительнее они будут выглядеть для доверчивых читателей. Обычная детская наивность: пытаться рассуждать о том, что постигается внерассудочно (и только затем может быть выражено доступно для тех, кто учится подобным образом). Форум либеральный, можно здравый смысл употребить на что угодно. Занятие переводами с китайского - дело, конечно, полезное, но как видно мало способствует само по себе в данной конкретной отрасли... Годы идут, и времени остаётся всё меньше, чтобы уже себе и другим что-то доказать. Приходится публике вечно напоминать о своём "заслуженном" стаже и "опыте". Вновь и вновь, а то ведь забывают... И навести уже надо порядок у них там в их дзен-буддизме. Не пропадать же зря прочитанному о коанах в запасниках памяти. Сами-то они не понимают. У них же вон - мастером может быть кто угодно (ну а как ещё обозвать и унизить то, в чём ни в зуб ногой?). В общем, у этого цирка программа не меняется: немного поучим уму-разуму дзен-буддистов (кураев, ау!) и поразоблачаем походя.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Отсюда следует, что вы не дзэнский учитель и даже не дзэн-буддолог, чтобы переназывать коаны наставлениями, исходя из своих ошибочных представлений.


Констатирую: тут у Вас имеет место (не первый раз, к слову, просто раньше я не считал нужным отвлекаться на это) -- бесцеремонная подмена понятий, т.к. речь не шла и не идёт ни о моих титулах/статусах, ни о каком-либо "переназывании" чего-то.

Рассуждаю я как пе-ре-вод-чик : ), много лет работавший и работающий не только с санскритом, пали, но, бывало, и с вэньянем. Никогда не претендуя ни на какие особые статусы.
Соответственно, термин "наставление" -- один из множества, кстати, вариантов перевода затёртого уже давно яп. термина "коан", применяемого сплошь и рядом, но не всегда соответствующего контексту. Аспект этот -- чисто переводческий, профессиональный. С людьми, системно переводами не занимающимися, его обсуждать как бы и ни к чему. Но почему -- нет, если они путаются с понятиями?




> У вас может быть своё локальное мнение, что коаны - это то, что после решения приводит к просветлению, но специалисты вашего мнения не разделяют.


Разделяют-разделяют... : ) Нешто ж аз с потолка то "своё" мнение взял? %)
Вы, видимо, просто не знакомы с такими реальными специалистами или пренебрегаете их мнением... (В обширной цитате ниже -- выделю жирным. Хотя об этом есть даже в Вики, уж не говоря о статьях буддологов и исследователей.)

О просветлении... Оно ведь ведь уже в яп. дзэн разделяется, бывает, на _кэнсё_ и _сатори_ (второе -- круче первого! : ).
(Чего, насколько знам, терминологически не было в чань. Или было ещё что-то, кроме 谛?)




> Плохие ученики может и заучивают и идут к каким-то сомнительным учителям. Следует признать, такие встречались раньше, встречаются и сейчас. У нормальных учеников и нормальных учителей никакого ЕГЭ не получится:
> "Существовала хорошо разработанная и кодифицированная система контрольных вопросов. Например, тому, кто претендовал на разрешение коана о том, как звучит хлопок одной ладонью, мастер мог сказать: «Ну, хорошо, а что такое хлопок одной ладонью спереди или сзади?» Тот, кто понял, тот ответит, кто претендовал, тот задумается и будет изгнан подумать еще. 
> Таких вопросов к одному коану могло быть от двадцати до ста. И когда ученик решал коан, он получал следующий, и он должен был написать стихотворение, суммирующее его понимание сути этого коана. Такая жесткая кодификация и институализация системы коанов (о которой как-то не задумываются те, кто изучают Дзэн по переводам Судзуки) нарушила изначальный контркультурный инсайтовый шокотерапевтический их характер." Штейнер Е.С. Сатори, природа Будды, дхарма: как это соотносится с сознанием и что делает с последним дзэнская практика https://culture.wikireading.ru/60903
> И Штейнер в отличие от вас в японском Риндзай-монастыре несколько месяцев находился.


Хорошо: Ваш Е.С. Штейнер -- против моего : )) Мухо Нёльке:

Непривычной была особая форма медитации Риндзай-дзэн. Монахи не просто сидят, а работают над коаном: вопрос, кажущийся бессмысленным и нелогичным; диалог мастера дзэн с учеником; отрывок сутры или стихотворения. Обычно это короткий приказ — от монахов ожидается, что они покажут учителю дзэн своё понимание коана. Дважды в день, а во время сэссина пять раз в день, каждый монах должен дать наставнику монастыря «ответ» на коан. *Считается, что ответ должен выражать просветление – или хотя бы шаг в его направлении.* Может показаться, что это трудно — но на самом деле это очень просто. На каждый коан есть бесчисленное число вариантов ответа; но для большинства существует шаблонное решение, к которому монах должен максимально приблизиться.

Первый и, наверное, самый известный коан описывает диалог мастера дзэн с учеником:
— Есть ли у собаки природа Будды? — спрашивает монах.
Мастер отвечает: «Му!»
Му означает «нет» или «ничто». После такого ответа монах, наверное, растерялся, ведь буддизм учит, что все без исключения существа обладают природой Будды.
«Что такое Му?» — спросит настоятель новичка, который в первый раз входит в комнату для официальной беседы (dokusan/ докусан — важный элемент обучения в школе Риндзай дзэн; частная беседа ученика с дзэн-мастером).
Многие новички знают из книг, что ответ звучит: «Муууу!». Тому, кто этого не знает, будни в монастыре не оставят времени на размышления, для философских бесед у монаха дзэн нет ни времени, ни сил.
— Так что же такое Му?
— Му — это просто «му», ни меньше и ни больше. И всё же, в какой-то момент каждый доходит до точки и из самого нутра орёт: «МУУУУ!». После чего с удивлением слышит: «Хорошо, ответ принят. В следующий раз скажешь мне, почему».
Чтобы жизнь не казалась простой тем, кто что-то знает из книг, настоятель просто так не отстанет. Только когда монах действительно убедит настоятеля, что не существует ничего, кроме Му, — ни собаки, ни природы Будды, ни себя самого, — получит он от настоятеля следующий коан. Но обычно монахи быстро ухватывают шаблон, помогающий ответить на все коаны:
— Какого цвета Му? — Монах показывает на свою синюю одежду.
— Как движется Му? — Монах встаёт и ходит по комнате.
— Каково Му на ощупь? — Хорошее, плохое, горячее, холодное.
— Какое есть спасение, когда тебя разрубит меч? — Монах орет как от боли…

Когда я понял, что речь всегда шла о том, чтобы продемонстрировать единое целое с центральным аспектом каждого коана, забыв про общую логику, дела пошли хорошо... (_Из книги Мухо Нёльке "Дзадзэн или Путь к счастью"_)
Да и у Штейнера (которому за "хлопок одной ладонью" надо бы, образно скажем, поставить если не двойку, то -- на вид! %) -- не дочитали, что ли? -- ясно  же сказато:

*Коан оказывается триггером, пробивающим обыденное сознание.* Вообще, в последние десять или даже пять — шесть лет произошел очень серьезный прорыв в западной интерпретации коанов, которые сейчас рассматриваются радикально иначе по сравнению с тем, как они рассматривались в течение предыдущих пятидесяти лет.Это при том, что достаточно познавательный материал Штейнера был опубликован больше десяти лет назад...




> Вот как только станете дзэн-мастером Кван Ум, отвечающим "прямо", так сразу вам и поверю. Но обычно желающих проверять свои сомнительные теории почему-то не находится.


"Сначала достигни, а потом -- критикуй/рассуждай!" -- ещё один совершенно банальный аргумент демагогов. Так полемизировать, пытаясь тем самым, образно говоря, гавторитетно : ) заткнуть рот собеседнику, -- неправильно: подставляетесь же...

----------

Балдинг (28.02.2018)

----------


## Владислав Бро

> Соответственно, термин "наставление" -- один из множества, кстати, вариантов перевода затёртого уже давно яп. термина "коан", применяемого сплошь и рядом, но не всегда соответствующего контексту. Аспект этот -- чисто переводческий, профессиональный.


Если какие-то переводчики так и переводят сплошь и рядом, то плохие они переводчики просто, закрывающие глаза на отличия коана от обычных наставлений. Зачем кому-то слушать их дилетантское профессиональное мнение? Зачем они это мнение продолжают высказывать после просьб так не делать?

"Но далеко не всегда диалог наставника с вопрошающим использовался лишь для достижения просветления, у него была еще и другая функция — проверить саму доподлинность этого просветления. *В этом смысле гунъань (коан) по форме целиком отличается от наставления*, и если в «Сутре Помоста» мы встречаемся, в основном, с наставлениями, близкими по форме к классическим буддийским писаниям, то Мацзу напрочь отказывается что-либо «объяснять». Он именно «пробуждает» внутреннюю природу человека внезапным вопросом" (Маслов А.А. Письмена на воде. Первые наставники Чань в Китае)

Высказывайте претензии сначала Маслову, много чего чаньского переведшего на русский язык. Что он плохой переводчик, чань-буддолог и шаолиньский чань-буддист, раз видит отличия между коанами и наставлениями, а вы гораздо лучше.




> Чтобы жизнь не казалась простой тем, кто что-то знает из книг, настоятель просто так не отстанет.


Даже Мухо Нёльке уверен в обратном, так что непонятно, что вы там подтверждаете и зачем. Или вы думаете, что на все коаны отвечать можно так же, как на Му? Кто понял правильный ответ, тому с дополнительными вопросами будет легко, остальным не очень. "Считается, что ответ должен выражать просветление – или хотя бы шаг в его направлении" - и, естественно, после решения любого коана просветление обрести легче.




> Коан оказывается триггером, пробивающим обыденное сознание.


Оказывается триггером и что? Ваши ошибочные рассуждения тут при чём? Триггер часто не то, что связано с именно большим просветлением.




> "Сначала достигни, а потом -- критикуй/рассуждай!" -- ещё один совершенно банальный аргумент демагогов. Так полемизировать, пытаясь тем самым, образно говоря, гавторитетно : ) заткнуть рот собеседнику, -- неправильно: подставляетесь же...


Почему неправильно? Если собеседник пишет ошибки, то указать на метод их исправления вполне верно. Неправильно оскорблять целые школы, утверждая, что кто угодно может стать мастером. Я ничуть не удивлён, что ваши сообщения удаляют.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Если какие-то переводчики так и переводят сплошь и рядом, то плохие они переводчики просто, закрывающие глаза на отличия коана от обычных наставлений. Зачем кому-то слушать их дилетантское профессиональное мнение? Зачем они это мнение продолжают высказывать после просьб так не делать?


Не нужно -- не слушайте(сь). В чём проблема?
Мною было высказано моё дозволенное мне самим Владиславом локально личное мнение (касательно, напомню, прежде всего собрания историй, связанных с Фоюанем, в коих вопросы, характерные для коанов, замещены нравственными указаниями, а также -- косвенно -- касательно поэтич. наставления Сун Сана). И это моё мнение -- выстраданное, можно сказать, не в дзадзэне (где я такими вопросами не страдаю : ), а в процессе работы с текстами.
А касательно точного определения термина "коан" моё мнение ничем не отличается от общепринятого. Что и показал несколькими примерами.

При этом, безусловно, кто угодно может считать что угодно чем угодно, особенно если ему так велено его личным наставником: внутренне ведь система общения в Риндзай дзэн с наставниками -- практически армейская... Так что тут даже не "может", а "должен".




> "Но далеко не всегда диалог наставника с вопрошающим использовался лишь для достижения просветления, у него была еще и другая функция — проверить саму доподлинность этого просветления. *В этом смысле гунъань (коан) по форме целиком отличается от наставления*, и если в «Сутре Помоста» мы встречаемся, в основном, с наставлениями, близкими по форме к классическим буддийским писаниям, то Мацзу напрочь отказывается что-либо «объяснять». Он именно «пробуждает» внутреннюю природу человека внезапным вопросом" (Маслов А.А. Письмена на воде. Первые наставники Чань в Китае)
> 
> Высказывайте претензии сначала Маслову, много чего чаньского переведшего на русский язык. Что он плохой переводчик, чань-буддолог и шаолиньский чань-буддист, раз видит отличия между коанами и наставлениями, а вы гораздо лучше.


Увы, очень авторитетный и уважаемый в некоторых кругах востоковед Алексей Александрович Маслов -- переводчик не ахти какой. Это не только моё приватное мнение, но и многих синологов... Я знаком с его переводами ещё с 1990-х, начиная с книжиц по истории ушу (благо, что неск. лет занимался чан-цюань), а потом по даосизму и далее... Нет, далее я его читать уже перестал.
Он обладает, насколько сам я способен это оценить, совершенно фантастическими (в хорошем, если не в лучшем смысле этого слова : ) знаниями, касающимися, в частности, Хань/Китая. Но его переводы -- если говорить о его русском языке, даже не касаясь санскр. терминов, им упоминаемых, -- оставляют желать. Хотя если уже неплохо знаком с чаньской и будд. терминологией, его переводы читать может быть и полезно -- прилежно исправляя в голове все неточности...




> Даже Мухо Нёльке уверен в обратном, так что непонятно, что вы там подтверждаете и зачем. Или вы думаете, что на все коаны отвечать можно так же, как на Му? Кто понял правильный ответ, тому с дополнительными вопросами будет легко, остальным не очень. "Считается, что ответ должен выражать просветление – или хотя бы шаг в его направлении" - и, естественно, после решения любого коана просветление обрести легче.


Так вот в этом и состоит разница между коанами, приближающими к просветлению, и наставлениями, касающимися нравственности (особенно в свете того, что "Дзэн Бодхидхармы -- ничего святого!" : ).




> Оказывается триггером и что? Ваши ошибочные рассуждения тут при чём? Триггер часто не то, что связано с именно большим просветлением.


Ну да. Иногда такой триггер оказывается переключателем в _чань-бин_. О прочем -- чуть выше.




> Почему неправильно? Если собеседник пишет ошибки, то указать на метод их исправления вполне верно.


Опять подменяете...
Там, где старались указать мне на ошибки -- разве не обсудили? Обсудили же. : )
А где норовили, периодически, заткнуть рот демагогскими уловками -- это неправильно. Ибо демагогия -- никогда не аргумент.




> Неправильно оскорблять целые школы, утверждая, что кто угодно может стать мастером. Я ничуть не удивлён, что ваши сообщения удаляют.


Напомню: здесь -- меня включая или выключая -- нет врагов или противников чань/дзэн.

Ещё раз: что говорил и говорю, касалось, прежде всего, нюанса перевода термина _коан_.
Остальное -- мои вопросы, вызывающие у меня некоторую печаль о ветви буддизма, основанной на... отрицании, уточню ещё раз, нравственности.

Логический вывод, что при отсутствии чётких критериев уровней совершенствования ученика кто угодно может стать наставником -- вполне разумен.
Давняя и изначально вовсе не моя мысль (на уровне смысла): "Дзэн -- лучшее из учений для тех, кто хочет стать учителем, ничего в буддизме не понимая: усадил учеников и -- говори, пока слушают, весело, а то и командно, уклоняясь от любых встречных вопросов, а основное время -- в дзадзэн и кинхин". Такие дела...

*При этом -- важно, по мне, понимать: любая древняя религиозная, философская и просто мировоззренческая система внутренне непротиворечива. Однако при выходе наружу (т.е. для постороннего, не принадлежащего к ней аналитика) в ней могут -- при серьёзном/критическом подходе -- выявляться множественные противоречия, неочевидные для её последователя/адепта...*

Мои сообщения удаляют? Так это ж -- нормально. : ) Во-первых, не всегда бываю безупречен, а во-вторых -- никогда не стремился нравиться всем или маршировать в ногу. Хотя что тут на меня только ни навешивали, начиная от ненависти к Тхераваде и заканчивая чем угодно ещё.

На этом заканчиваю, ибо всё, что хотел, -- сказал уже несколько раз. И, как обычно, кто что или как услышал, то -- его.

----------

Балдинг (28.02.2018), Цхултрим Тращи (28.02.2018)

----------

